# Testing tomorrow...



## Lynne (Aug 24, 2007)

I test for my 8th gup tomorrow and my daughter tests for her 6th gup.

I'm reasonably nervous which isn't a bad thing. 

We didn't work on combinations the last two months so I'm trying all kinds of things today (not just today, last minute)!

I'm working on my foot preparation for blocks and punches in my forms.  I'd started to practice two bad habits and fortunately my instructor corrected me last night (thanks to the advice you all gave me, I became the squeaky wheel).  I also thanked the instructors afterward for pointing out errors.  I want to encourage them.

As far as the back stance goes, I'm not doing it perfectly yet and that will take some time but it's looking good (I was told).

I'm confident with my wrist grips and one-step sparring and have been practicing those on opposite sides, in the "air" and mentally.  Doing lots of visualization.

I'm not as confident as I was going into my 9th gup test although we learned a lot more material as 10th gups than as 9th gups!

You know how it is - you want to do a very good job


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 24, 2007)

Lynne, good testing to you!  You put a lot of thought and understanding into your training and it shows.

As you get higher, you'll have more of those "uh-oh" moments before your test.  No worries!  Tell us how it goes!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 24, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Lynne, good testing to you! You put a lot of thought and understanding into your training and it shows.
> 
> As you get higher, you'll have more of those "uh-oh" moments before your test. No worries! Tell us how it goes!


Thank you for the encouragement and kind words, Shesulsa.  I can always use the encouragement 

I need to put the coffee down though.  The acid is burning a little.  Crazy me.  Oh what the heck.  I won't be able to sleep tonight anyway!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 24, 2007)

Lynne, I'm sure you will do well because you will do your best! Breathe deeply before you start, step out with confidence.... do the swan thing! Elegant and poosed on top even if you are paddling like hell underneath and before you know it, it will be falling into place and you won't be paddling so hard. And you'll even be enjoying it!


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 24, 2007)

Put away that coffee and at least try to get a good night`s sleep. That always helps. Do forms in your head until you fall asleep.
Good luck.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 24, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Lynne, I'm sure you will do well because you will do your best! Breathe deeply before you start, step out with confidence.... do the swan thing! Elegant and poosed on top even if you are paddling like hell underneath and before you know it, it will be falling into place and you won't be paddling so hard. And you'll even be enjoying it!


 
Thank you Tez, for the positive comments.  May I look like a swan instead of a duck   or a lame horse.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 24, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> Put away that coffee and at least try to get a good night`s sleep. That always helps. Do forms in your head until you fall asleep.
> Good luck.


I switched over to water and am not going to touch any more caffeine.  I hope to fall asleep easily tonight (hot and humid though) because I didn't sleep well last night as it was hot and I had TSD racing through my mind.


----------



## crushing (Aug 24, 2007)

I wish you the best in your testing tomorrow.  I'm sure you will do fine.  Relax and breathe.

People tell me to relax and I always let them know that, "I'm relaxing as hard as I can!!!!"


----------



## Lynne (Aug 24, 2007)

crushing said:


> I wish you the best in your testing tomorrow. I'm sure you will do fine. Relax and breathe.
> 
> People tell me to relax and I always let them know that, "I'm relaxing as hard as I can!!!!"


Ha ha...I get that!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 24, 2007)

I would say good luck but I believe skill will always come though, so after you pass let us know.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 24, 2007)

Good Luck, Lynne!  I'm sure that you have absolutely nothing to worry about.  If you put as much effort into your art as it sounds like, you will be at the top of the test.


----------



## MJS (Aug 24, 2007)

Best of luck to the both of you! 

Please let us know how it goes. 

Mike


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 24, 2007)

I just wanted to wish you the best of luck, and look forward to hearing about how it goes  Give 'em hell!!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 24, 2007)

Just remember to have fun and show off what you know - the rest will then happen on its own.

Come back and tell us how you did.


----------



## grydth (Aug 24, 2007)

My daughters just passed their karate tests tonight. Before each test given at this dojo, Renshi stands before the group and she says: You know this. You can do this. If you did not, and could not, you would not be here. Take this as an *opportunity* to show all of us what you have learned.

Just let your skills loose.... focus.... and enjoy it.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Aug 24, 2007)

Best of luck Lynne. You'll do just fine. You have the test in the palms of your hands. I agree with Grydths kids Renshi, You know the material, SHOW IT OFF. It's ok to be nervous, we all get it no matter what the rank.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone 

I'll let you know how we did.  And I will try to remember to have fun.  After all, the tests are much like a class and I love going to class.

Of course, here it is 12:07 am and I'm wired.  I have the clock set for 8:00. 

Goodnight!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 25, 2007)

From what you've said here on MT, I'm sure you'll pass. Like agemechanic said, you know your stuff, so SHOW IT OFF! 

Good luck and TANG SOO!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes!! I passed and my daughter passed, too.  We are now 8th (orange) and 6th (green) gups, respectively.    

We only had nine adults testing this morning.  All but one passed (the other yellow belt).

Master R ws very pleased and said we did a great job.  That was fantastic to hear from him.

Now I get to learn my first Pyong Ahn form and lots of new material.  I'm excited!


----------



## Carol (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations, Lynne!  

Congrats to your daughter too!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations to you both!  artyon:artyon:


----------



## agemechanic03 (Aug 25, 2007)

CONGRATS LYNNE!!!! AND TO YOUR DAUGHTER!!!!  :highfive:artyon:


----------



## Lynne (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you for the congrats everyone and especially thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 25, 2007)

Great Job!  Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## crushing (Aug 26, 2007)

Congratulations Lynne, and to your daughter also!

That's cool you've got the family thing going on.  My eldest son and I have been testing together over the years too.  Now my daughter is getting involved.


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Yes!! I passed and my daughter passed, too. We are now 8th (orange) and 6th (green) gups, respectively.
> 
> We only had nine adults testing this morning. All but one passed (the other yellow belt).
> 
> ...


 
Thats Awesome!!!  Congrats to both you and your daughter!!  Keep up the hard work!!:ultracool

Mike


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2007)

crushing said:


> Congratulations Lynne, and to your daughter also!
> 
> That's cool you've got the family thing going on. My eldest son and I have been testing together over the years too. Now my daughter is getting involved.


Thank you and that's great you and your son, and now you daughter, are in MA together.  It's nice to have something like MA in common.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 27, 2007)

w00t! Congrats to both of you! Too bad about the other yellow belt, though; she should have pestered the instructors as you did. 

Tang Soo!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 27, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> w00t! Congrats to both of you! Too bad about the other yellow belt, though; she should have pestered the instructors as you did.
> 
> Tang Soo!


 
Thanks, JT.  I'm so glad my hard work paid off.  I was more nervous this time, less confident.  I'd prefer to go into a test 100% confident of my skill (I mean positive that I really know the material at the level I'm expected to).  Next time, I plan to be fully confident no matter what it takes.  I can't say how spotlights will go.  We are tested on current class material.  But since I go three times a week, I should do fine.

Ah well...orange belt material to learn now...with more back stances.


----------

